# pisar (acto sexual)



## didakticos

Okey, sí, aquí vengo yo con mis malas palabras . Me acabo de dar cuenta que esta no cuenta con su propia entrada en WR: _pisar_. Sé que se usa en algunos países para denominar al acto sexual. Costa Rica es, o era, uno de ellos. _*Aquí*_ encontré que en México y en Honduras tiene el mismo sentido. En uno de los hilos encontré que se usa en Chile. Lo que me gustaría saber es en cuáles países se usa con ese sentido.

¡Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y ahí perdonen!


----------



## Aviador

didakticos said:


> Okey, sí, aquí vengo yo con mis malas palabras . Me acabo de dar cuenta que esta no cuenta con su propia entrada en WR: _pisar_. Sé que se usa en algunos países para denominar al acto sexual. Costa Rica es, o era, uno de ellos. Aquí encontré que en México y en Honduras tiene el mismo sentido. En uno de los hilos encontré que se usa en Chile. Lo que me gustaría saber es en cuáles países se usa con ese sentido.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y ahí perdonen!


Didakticos, no te avergüences de preguntar sobre términos que fuera del ámbito de nuestro foro sean considerados vulgares, malsonantes, obscenos o inapropiados en ciertos contextos. Suponemos de buena fe que quienes consultan lo hacen con un genuino interés de aprender. Por lo demás, todas las palabras y giros que usan los hispanohablantes constituyen el acervo de nuestra cultura común y son dignas de conocerse. Aquí, *decimos las cosas por su nombre*.
Respecto del verbo _pisar_, he oído que en Chile se usa mucho en las áreas rurales para significar la cópula de las gallináceas y, por extensión, en forma humorística, para llamar el acto sexual entre las personas. Esto último suena vulgar si no se dice en el contexto de las bromas de un grupo de amigos: _Tengo un esguince en el tobillo, así es que mi mujer me dice que últimamente no he estado pisando bien_.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

En la Argentina, que yo sepa, no se usa.

Saludos


----------



## El peruano

De la misma manera, como informa Aviador en Chile sucede en Perú.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por Murcia (España) también se emplea "pisar" al apareamineto de las gallinas, palomas, pájaros, etc.

- El gallo pisó a las gallinas.
- Esta canaria (pájaro) no se deja pisar por el macho.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

_Pisan _las aves, también en Argentina.


----------



## flljob

Un apodo mexicano: le dicen el Pie Plano porque pisa parejo (pisa todo lo que se mueve).


----------



## Argónida

En algunas zonas de Cádiz se usa "pijar", pronunciando la "j" como una "h" aspirada para referirse al sexo entre personas. Es un localismo y siempre he pensado que sería una derivación directa del "pisar" de las aves, con la "s" pronunciada según la norma del "heheo", típica también de algunas zonas de Cádiz.

Lo que es "pisar", así con "s", bien sea pronunciada como "s" o como "z", se usa sin embargo sólo para las aves.


----------



## didakticos

Aviador said:


> Didakticos, no te avergüences de preguntar sobre términos que fuera del ámbito de nuestro foro sean considerados vulgares, malsonantes, obscenos o inapropiados en ciertos contextos. Suponemos de buena fe que quienes consultan lo hacen con un genuino interés de aprender. Por lo demás, todas las palabras y giros que usan los hispanohablantes constituyen el acervo de nuestra cultura común y son dignas de conocerse. Aquí, *decimos las cosas por su nombre*.



¡Gracias Aviador! Yo sé, soy de los que considera que las palabras no son malas. Como dijo alguien en otro hilo: _las palabras no son buenas ni malas, ni siquiera entre ellas. ¿Alguien ha visto a una palabra pegarle a otra?_  Pero todavía a veces me da no sé qué. 



flljob said:


> Un apodo mexicano: le dicen el Pie Plano porque pisa parejo (pisa todo lo que se mueve).



¿Pero se usa en México o no? En este momento hay dos hilos abiertos con este mismo tema, el otro en el foro inglés-español: _*aquí*_. Según ese hilo, el uso en México es muy restringido.

Recuerdo que hace algunos años la canción _Pisando fuerte_ de Alejandro Sainz causaba mucha risa en Costa Rica por sus connotaciones sexuales .

¡Gracias a tod@s por sus aportes!


----------



## El peruano

jajajajajaja es verdad, pisando fuerte .....jajajajajajaa


----------



## mirx

didakticos said:


> ¿Pero se usa en México o no?!


Así de buenas a primeras, no. Se usa con las aves de corral, aunque claro, ya buscándole seguro que encontrarás personas que sí lo usen pero de cualquier manera no es algo general.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, como ya han señalado, *pisan las aves*; extraña sexualidad la de los pajaritos y demás plumíferos, pero el verbo es muy gráfico.
Referido a la sexualidad humana, que yo sepa no se dice _pisar_.


----------



## k-in-sc

didakticos said:


> Recuerdo que hace algunos años la canción _Pisando fuerte_ de Alejandro Sanz causaba mucha risa en Costa Rica por sus connotaciones sexuales .



Y el temazo de Sumo, "Que me pisen" ...? 

Repito aquí lo que dije en el otro hilo: que me llama la atención el hecho de que todos ustedes al parecer conocen la acepción de ''aparearse'' para ''pisar'', mientras que el verbo equivalente en inglés casi se ignora. ¿A qué creen que se debe eso?


----------



## didakticos

Una canción que no dejó ningún lugar a dudas acerca del significado del término, aunque es una broma basada en un juego de palabras, es _¿A cuál piso?_ de Johnny Ventura, lo cual me hace pensar que el término está más extendido de lo que el DRAE señala.



k-in-sc said:


> Y el temazo de Sumo, "Que me pisen" ...?
> 
> Repito aquí lo que dije en el otro hilo: que me llama la atención el hecho de que todos ustedes al parecer conocen la acepción de ''aparearse'' para ''pisar'', mientras que el verbo equivalente en inglés casi se ignora. ¿A qué creen que se debe eso?



Podría adelantar una hipótesis. Es posible que la diferenciación entre campo y ciudad no sea tan definida en América Latina como lo es en Estados Unidos. No me atrevo a hablar de España o Inglaterra. En Costa Rica, por ejemplo, no es raro encontrar granjas avícolas no muy lejos de los centros urbanos y aún hay algunas personas que tienen sus gallinitas y su gallito, incluso en las ciudades. Muy diferente a la zona en donde vivo (el gran área de la bahía de Tampa) que contiene el condado más densamente poblado en la Florida (Pinellas) y en el que últimamente han habido ciertos roces entre algunas personas que acostumbran a tener sus pequeños animales de granja y leyes de zonificación (me refiero al área, incluyendo al condado). Hubo gente que se quejó porque había un gallo que cantaba en las mañanas. Como si fuera posible enseñarle a cantar solo al mediodía para no despertar a sus vecinos .

Digo yo, no sé. Yo sólo sé que no sé nada.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Aquí pongo la letra, para el disfrute de todos  

A Cual Piso 

A la ciudad por primera vez Catalino llego con Juan, y entraron a un edificio, solo por curiosidad.

Ya frente al elevador estaban Catalino y Juan, sin saber que era aquello, que subio y que bajo.
...

(A cual piso), (a cual piso), A cual piso preguntó el operador del elevador.

(A cual piso), a mi no, (a cual piso) a mi tampoco 

(Edit.: Si me tengo que limitar a cuatro versos, pongo los más relevantes)


----------



## mhp

Esta entrada del DRAE también puede ser útil:

pisar. (Del lat. vulg. pinsāre).
4. tr. Dicho del macho de un ave: Cubrir a la hembra.
10. tr. *Cuba y El Salv*. Realizar el coito.
(DRAE)


----------



## flljob

didakticos said:


> ¿Pero se usa en México o no? En este momento hay dos hilos abiertos con este mismo tema, el otro en el foro inglés-español: _*aquí*_. Según ese hilo, el uso en México es muy restringido.


 
Usadísima. Mis amigos deben de ser unos barbajanes.

Saludos


----------



## Bustamante

Argónida said:


> En algunas zonas de Cádiz se usa "pijar", pronunciando la "j" como una "h" aspirada para referirse al sexo entre personas. Es un localismo y siempre he pensado que sería una derivación directa del "pisar" de las aves, con la "s" pronunciada según la norma del "heheo", típica también de algunas zonas de Cádiz.
> 
> Lo que es "pisar", así con "s", bien sea pronunciada como "s" o como "z", se usa sin embargo sólo para las aves.



Qué interesante, quizá ese sea el origen de "pija" denominación vulgar del pene, pero una de las más usadas en el español uruguayo. Quizá eso merezca un hilo, si es que ya no lo tiene. Etimología de los nombres genitales y expresiones sexuales.

Respecto a pisar, no se usa en el español uruguayo salvo para el comportamiento sexual del gallo.

Salu2 desde Montevideo


----------



## Dew21

Personalmente nunca he oído ese significado para la palabra pisar. Lo que no sé si en las zonas rurales se usa para las aves. Es lo malo de ser chica de ciudad :-D


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este _*pisar*_ viene de cuando *pijo* ('pene') se pronunciaba en la última Edad Media [pi∫o] (_cf._ port. picha/pixa; gal. pixo/pixa/picha). En gallego _pisar_ significa _mear_, también derivado de una pronunciación [pi∫o], y con [s], y no [∫], por la influencia analógica de _pis_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesante. Según tengo entendido yo, el gallo no posee pene y el "pisar'' viene de la manera en la que domina a la gallina con las patas, pisandole el lomo.


----------



## Calambur

No sólo los gallos pisan...


----------



## XiaoRoel

El gallo tiene pene, que yo sepa. Este *pisar* (de _pissiare_) no tiene nada que ver con el pie, aunque puede haber una influencia analógica de _pisar _(de_ pinsare_) en su sentido primitivo de 'dar golpes repetidos' para romper algo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sí, al parecer sí tiene ... de cierto modo: 

Las aves carecen de glándulas sexuales accesorias. Solamente unas pocas especies poseen una estructura peniforme (falo), en el piso de la cloaca. Las galliformes (gallos y pavos) presentan un órgano copulador poco desarrollado, a diferencia de las anátidas (pato y ganso) y ratites. ...
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+aparato+reproductor&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Papila copulativa.- Los gallos poseen un pene pequeño, que en erección se llena con linfa, procedente de plieges linfáticos. Este líquido linfático se añade al semen en el vaso deferente y ambos se inyectan simultáneamente a lo largo del surco longitudinal del pene. La papila copulativa del pavo es similar al del gallo. El pato y el ganso tienen penes bien desarrollados, que están retorcidos en espiral y que sirven como órganos de penetración.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ato_reproductor.doc.&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Tampoco es para mandarse la parte , para mí es más parecido a un pequeño hemorroide: 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&ei=gYQVTIyOFIKC8gau1rWdDA

(estructuras MPB y LPB de la última foto, F)


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Este *pisar* (de _pissiare_) no tiene nada que ver con el pie,...


Puede que no tenga nada que ver -lejos de mi ánimo discutir acerca de algo que no sé- pero yo me imagino que cuando un granjero (o como sea que llamen en cada lugar al hombre que tiene animales de granja) dice que un ave macho pisa a la hembra, no está pensando en la etimología de la palabra, sino que describe lo que ve, y lo que ve es que el macho pisa con sus patas a la hembra.

Por supuesto, puedo estar equivocada, pero me imagino que no piensa en la etimología basándome en mi propia experiencia. 
A mí siempre me han interesado (mucho) los animales y las palabras (sic), y esto viene a cuento porque mi padre criaba canarios y yo veía cuando un macho pisaba a una hembra... para mí estaba clarísimo: la pisoteaba, le ponía las patas encima (cierto que nunca llegué a entender bien cómo se concretaba la cópula, pero no menos cierto que luego veía nacer los pichones).


----------



## k-in-sc

El hecho de que en inglés se utilice un verbo equivalente a "pisar," "pisotear" pero de origen inglés antiguo da credibilidad a tu explicación, Calambur.

La mayor parte de las aves, incluyendo a los gallináceos, no disponen de un falo, por lo que el macho ... bota su esperma en su cloaca. Lo que sucede después es el famoso y nunca tan bien ponderado "beso cloacal" ... .

El "beso cloacal" dura unos pocos segundos durante los cuales las dos aves se tocan con sus cloacas permitiendo así el intercambio de fluidos seminales. ... Varias semanas después, un huevo es puesto, por la misma práctica y multifuncional cloaca.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+aves+"beso+cloacal"&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Calambur

k-in-sc said:


> El "beso cloacal" dura unos pocos segundos durante los cuales las dos aves se tocan con sus cloacas permitiendo así el intercambio de fluidos seminales.


No sabía que se llama "beso cloacal". 
Conozco el procedimiento de fecundación, pero lo que nunca entendí es cómo se las ingenian para poner en contacto las dos cloacas. ¡Y los he mirado, eh! Misterio...


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Sí, al parecer sí tiene ... de cierto modo:
> 
> Las aves carecen de glándulas sexuales accesorias. Solamente unas pocas especies poseen una estructura peniforme (falo), en el piso de la cloaca. Las galliformes (gallos y pavos) presentan un órgano copulador poco desarrollado, a diferencia de las anátidas (pato y ganso) y ratites. ...
> 
> Papila copulativa.- Los gallos poseen un pene pequeño, que en erección se llena con linfa, procedente de plieges linfáticos. Este líquido linfático se añade al semen en el vaso deferente y ambos se inyectan simultáneamente a lo largo del surco longitudinal del pene. La papila copulativa del pavo es similar al del gallo. El pato y el ganso tienen penes bien desarrollados, que están retorcidos en espiral y que sirven como órganos de penetración.
> 
> Tampoco es para mandarse la parte , para mí es más parecido a un pequeño hemorroide:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.scielo.cl/fbpe/img/ijmorphol/v25n4/fig07-05.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.scielo.cl/scielo.php%3Fpid%3DS0717-95022007000400007%26script%3Dsci_arttext&usg=__TbSmrDd66ZJb6BVVbugIBOSYLgo=&h=472&w=500&sz=54&hl=en&start=5&sig2=RExAqczZ7cfwo0IZt0KPug&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Pek2tAwQz57J0M:&tbnh=123&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcockerel%2Banatomy%2Bcloaca%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=gYQVTIyOFIKC8gau1rWdDA
> 
> (estructuras MPB y LPB de la última foto, F)


Hola: 

Todo esto que figura arriba (lo de la fecundación de las aves) es muy interesante aunque resulta tangencial al núcleo lingüístico del hilo. No importa, pero por favor, citá la fuente  (a menos que lo hayas escrito vos )


----------



## k-in-sc

Mateamargo said:


> Todo esto que figura arriba (lo de la fecundación de las aves) es muy interesante aunque resulta tangencial al núcleo lingüístico del hilo.


Tiene que ver con la relación de "pisar" con "pija" y la cuestión de si tiene o no tal órgano el gallo ...


----------



## k-in-sc

Calambur said:


> No sólo los gallos pisan...



Ese de arriba ¿no será el estimado compañero Vell Bruixot? 
http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=339400


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Tiene que ver con la relación de "pisar" con "pija" y la cuestión de si tiene o no tal órgano el gallo ...


 Está bien pero ¿y la fuente?


----------



## Escalador

Aquí en Guatemala sí se usa.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

mirx said:


> Así de buenas a primeras, no. Se usa con las aves de corral, aunque claro, ya buscándole seguro que encontrarás personas que sí lo usen pero de cualquier manera no es algo general.


 

Ya lo dijo, no mucha gente lo usa, pero, Juan Pueblo sí lo usa como sinónimo de coger, clavar, echar pata,


----------



## oa2169

XiaoRoel said:


> Este _*pisar*_ viene de cuando *pijo* ('pene') se pronunciaba en la última Edad Media [pi∫o] (_cf._ port. picha/pixa; gal. pixo/pixa/picha). En gallego _pisar_ significa _mear_, también derivado de una pronunciación [pi∫o], y con [s], y no [∫], por la influencia analógica de _pis_.


 

En Colombia, en el habla poco elegante, se usa la palabra "*pichar*" para referirse al acto sexual (es muy pero muy vulgar). ¿Será que tiene los orígenes que explicas?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Escalador said:


> Aquí en Guatemala sí se usa.



Y mucho. 

Siempre pensé que era con zeta: *pizar*.

Acá se usa más _pisado_ como un insulto en un nivel similar a _cabrón_.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Ya lo dijo, no mucha gente lo usa, pero, Juan Pueblo sí lo usa como sinónimo de coger, clavar, echar pata,


 
¿Quién o qué es Juan Pueblo? ¿Un Juan, un pubelo? Y eso de "echar pata" para mí es sinónimo de caminar a pie, no de tener intercurso sexual.


----------



## oa2169

mirx said:


> ]¿Quién o qué es Juan Pueblo?[/COLOR] ¿Un Juan, un pubelo? Y eso de "echar pata" para mí es sinónimo de caminar a pie, no de tener intersurso sexual.


 
"Juan Pueblo" en Colombia hace referencia a "la gente común".


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

mirx said:


> ¿Quién o qué es Juan Pueblo? ¿Un Juan, un pubelo? Y eso de "echar pata" para mí es sinónimo de caminar a pie, no de tener intersurso sexual.


 
JUAN PUEBLO es lo mismo que EL SOLDADO DESCONOCIDO, puede ser cualquier persona de mi pueblo, desde el boticario hasta el que barre las calles.

LO de ECHAR PATA, refiriendose al acto sexual, dije que así se dice en mi pueblo. Tal vez solo sea una palabra de uso regional, pero se usa.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> ¿Quién o qué es Juan Pueblo? ¿Un Juan, un pubelo? Y eso de "echar pata" para mí es sinónimo de caminar a pie, no de tener intersurso sexual.


 
Juan Pueblo, gente común y corriente.
Sólo para ampliar la terminología, echar pata es exactamente eso.
Bastante vulgar, ciertamente, pero suele decirse entre hombres, en confianza, claro.


----------



## Zeiter

Aquí en Santiago del Estero, Argentina, _pisar_ se usa para referirse al apareamiento de animales; pero también de forma coloquial y picaresca se puede utilizar para nombrar el acto sexual humano.

*Juan anda pisando a Estela*

(en una construcción acorde a la forma de hablar santiagueña)

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

JuanitooCarlos said:


> JUAN PUEBLO es lo mismo que EL SOLDADO DESCONOCIDO, puede ser cualquier persona de mi pueblo, desde el boticario hasta el que barre las calles.
> 
> LO de ECHAR PATA, refiriendose al acto sexual, dije que así se dice en mi pueblo. Tal vez solo sea una palabra de uso regional, pero se usa.


 
Gracias por el dato, Juanito y oa2169 y JJV, en mis latitudes Juan Pueblo se llama Pancho Pistolas.


----------



## Mate

Y por acá, Juan Pérez. 

¿Y si volvemos al tema del hilo un día de estos? ¿Les parece bien o esperamos un poco?


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Zeiter said:


> Aquí en Santiago del Estero, Argentina, _pisar_ se usa para referirse al apareamiento de animales; pero también de forma coloquial y picaresca se puede utilizar para nombrar el acto sexual humano.
> 
> *Juan anda pisando a Estela*
> 
> (en una construcción acorde a la forma de hablar santiagueña)
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

Acá decimos  *Juan SE anda pisando a Estela*


----------



## scedae

didakticos said:


> Okey, sí, aquí vengo yo con mis malas palabras . Me acabo de dar cuenta que esta no cuenta con su propia entrada en WR: _pisar_. Sé que se usa en algunos países para denominar al acto sexual. Costa Rica es, o era, uno de ellos. _*Aquí*_ encontré que en México y en Honduras tiene el mismo sentido. En uno de los hilos encontré que se usa en Chile. Lo que me gustaría saber es en cuáles países se usa con ese sentido.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y ahí perdonen!


----------



## scedae

Bueno, soy salvadoreño y aca sí se usa esa palabra para denotar el coito de una forma cruda más soez que "coger" de los mexicanos por ejemplo.


----------



## Vampiro

Dew21 said:


> Personalmente nunca he oído ese significado para la palabra pisar. Lo que no sé si en las zonas rurales se usa para las aves. Es lo malo de ser chica de ciudad :-D


En Chile también.
Después de todo el gallo se para encima de la gallina (por lo que me han contado, jé)
De ahí viene la expresión.  Al menos en estas latitudes.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por si sirve de respuesta:
La hierba de los caminos
la pisan los caminantes
y a la mujer del obrero
la pisan cuatro tunantes
de esos que tienen dinero.

Puede que ese uso de 'pisar' no sea general ni frecuente, pero entenderse se entiende.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por si sirve de respuesta:
> La hierba de los caminos
> la pisan los caminantes
> y a la mujer del obrero
> la pisan cuatro tunantes
> de esos que tienen dinero.
> 
> Puede que ese uso de 'pisar' no sea general ni frecuente, pero entenderse se entiende.


Poz, claro, ni modo que los tunantes le van a pisar los callos…

(Esa debe ser una de las peores letras que he escuchado en mi vida, Manuel, y habiendo escuchado a Arjona eso no es poco decir. Pero como ejemplo, es verdad, sirve)
_


----------



## scedae

scedae said:


> Bueno, soy salvadoreño y aca sí se usa esa palabra para denotar el coito de una forma cruda más soez que "coger" de los mexicanos por ejemplo.


En Guatemala talvez no es tan fuerte como en El Salvador pero acostumbran de una forma coloquial el "pisado": Viejo Pisado, Mirá vos pisado...! Son términos bien chapines.


----------



## swift

La acepción a la que se hace referencia -y que se discute- en este hilo aparece recogida en el _Diccionario del español de México_:



			
				DEM said:
			
		

> *5*     (Popular) Copular macho y hembra de las aves o, en general, los animales.
> 
> http://dem.colmex.mx/GridView.aspx?txtPalabra=pisar



Este uso del verbo _*pisar*_ sigue vigente en el habla relajada, en Costa Rica. Se califica de "pisón" al varón que "pisa mucho", es decir, que es promiscuo o que es muy dado a tener relaciones sexuales con su pareja.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Bloodsun

Por acá sólo pisan las aves, especialmente los gallos. Tal como decía Calambur, es muy gráfico: el macho efectivamente "pisa" a la hembra. Jamás lo escuché referido al acto sexual entre personas. Tampoco entre otros mamíferos. Y es que no tendría razón de ser. He escuchado infinitas barbaridades para referir este acto, a cual más vulgar, pero "pisar" no es una de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## scedae

Tal como alguien mencionó anteriormente, el diccionario de la lengua española, vigésima edición (RAE); hace referencia que en Cuba y en El Salvador es realizar el coito. Honestamente no se en Cuba, pero en El Salvador la palabra "pisar" denota el acto sexual en su forma más clara, como dicen "con contenido explícito". Cuando dos "cheros" se ponen a conversar con aquella confianza característica de ser de la misma condición, obrero, estudiante, o mejor aún al calor de unos tragos, es común que esta sea una palabra muy usada al expresar el contacto sexual. -"Te acordás de la cholera que vivía en mi casa? -Me la pisé, fui el primero... después toda la colonia se la pisó". Obviamente aca en El Salvador existen muchos sinónimos, sin embargo, "pisar" es la más guanaca de las expresiones del acto sexual.

Saludos,

scedae


----------



## Lobuno

Confirmo que en mi niñez en Cuba utilizábamos *pisar *como una forma menos vulgar de *singar *(que no chingar).


----------



## Pinairun

Un enlace de un hilo abierto recientemente con título  "Pisar (anticiparse)" me ha traído hasta aquí. 

Este ya es un hilo viejo, pero todas las aportaciones que contiene son interesantes e instructivas (algunas, hasta divertidas) y como esta acepción me era desconocida, me gustaría preguntar -con cierto pudor, dado el tema que tratan- si el verbo "pisar" y sus derivados también se usan para referirse al acto sexual entre personas del mismo sexo.


----------



## Peón

Por aquí nones.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Pina:

Así es, pisan homosexuales, heterosexuales, bisexuales, transexuales, y toda la catizumba.


----------



## flljob

Por acá, no. Solo entre heterosexuales.


----------



## Pinairun

Peón said:


> Por aquí nones.





swift said:


> Buenas tardes, Pina:
> 
> Así es, pisan homosexuales, heterosexuales, bisexuales, transexuales, y toda la catizumba.





flljob said:


> Por acá, no. Solo entre heterosexuales.



Es significativa esa diferencia de uso entre países.  

Muchas gracias a los tres por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Peón

Pinairun said:


> Es significativa esa diferencia de uso entre países.



Aclaro: aquí no "pisa" nadie, de ninguna tendencia, gusto, ni sexo (perdón por usar una palabra indecente y políticamente incorrecta) género.
Quiero decir que aquí normalmente no se usa el término para referirse al acto sexual humano. 
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Peón said:


> Aclaro: aquí no "pisa" nadie, de ninguna tendencia, gusto, ni sexo (perdón por usar una palabra indecente y políticamente incorrecta *(?)*) género.
> Quiero decir que aquí normalmente no se usa el término para referirse al acto sexual humano.
> Saludos.



Peón, muchas gracias por puntualizarlo.


----------

